# Puppy maiden mare



## Baylee08 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi All, Puppy is at day 284 hoping she makes it to April 28th. Dad is a sorrel pinto.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 12, 2021)

Looking good! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AbbySmith (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh she's so cute! I can't wait to see a foal!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome back to the forum, Puppy is lovely , wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## Baylee08 (Apr 28, 2021)

Day 300 yeah! Not much change.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 28, 2021)

She’s got a very good udder going!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Apr 29, 2021)

What a sweet name!


----------



## Baylee08 (May 11, 2021)

Day 313 looks like we are making some progress.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 12, 2021)

Ummm....YEP. Looks like she's dropping AND she's giving you a bag. (Bless her heart!)


----------



## Baylee08 (May 20, 2021)

Day 322. We have a filly! Born just before 9 am this morning.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 20, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 20, 2021)

What a cutie pie! Congratulations on the little filly!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 20, 2021)

Awww.........She did it! She read the book and even produced a sweet filly! Look forward to seeing her unfolded. (Love how the mom is keeping a close eye on the camera!)


----------



## Taz (May 20, 2021)

Congratulations! So cute! More pictures please when you can.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 21, 2021)

How beautiful and what a sweet photo! You must be so pleased and relieved!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 21, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------

